# Crotch Rash Question!!!! You have been warned!!!!



## skizilla (Jul 27, 2006)

I get a really bad rash just below my testicles on the inside of both my legs either from underwear chafe of legs rubbing together who knows.  This only really happens on humid days above 80%.  It really sucks and takes about a mile and a half of walking to happen.  Then I simply can't walk without it looking like someone toook razors to the inside of my thighs.  I also get it a little bit on the inside of my ass cheaks and that is no party either.  Any solutions out there?  I have tried wicking underwear and clothes and although i am sure it helps it is not a permanenet solution.  Help this essentially screws me out of serious summer hiking.  I t has happened to me all my life but in the last few years it has just gotten out of hand.  I have gained a little weight but plenty of people with weight hike....I am not that fat either  maybe 30 pounds over ideal my doctor says I am fine.  I am sure this is tooo much information but any solutions would be appreciated.


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 27, 2006)

I've had this issue....it SUCKS...I feel for you brother...I really do...the worst is when you have to get up the next day and hike again...the sweat starts to build up on all the sensitive skin...ouch..salt and chafing DO NOT MIX..

Anyway sorry to stray.....I would continue to use the wicking undergarments as I believe this is KEY...but you may also like to put some GOLD BOLD MEDICATED powder on that area LIBERALLY...dont be shy about this..it will considerably absorb the sweat thats causing the chafing....now this I have done and it seems to work GREAT..

I have heard another solution, I have not tried and it sounds WICKED messy...but here goes..
There is that hiker guy who hiked the Pacific crest, the app trail and the continental divide trail in succession in like a record amount of days (google it)....anyway..he SWEARS by VASELINE...I dont think I have to tell you what to do with it...again..I think this would prove VERY messy, but hey like I said he swear by it..and if anyone was going to experience chafin it was going to be that guy...

M


----------



## JimG. (Jul 27, 2006)

Sounds like heat rash.

If it is, moisture is the issue...try using baby (talcum) powder.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm more of a casual hiker, but have experienced this while jogging.  I started wearing Under Armour boxer briefs which helped a bit.  What really did the trick was continuing to jog.  As I lost those extra few pounds the chaffing stopped.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2006)

BEST THREAD EVER!!!!!  

Around here we call what you have "Chub Rub."  I agree with skidog that Gold Bond Powder, GREEN BOTTLE will prevent it.  Be warned though .... there will be a party in your pants for the first 10 minutes of application.

...oh yeah and some wicking boxer briefs will help as well.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2006)

I had a similar problem when biking long distances. What helped me the most were liberal amounts of baby powder. You may also want to consider wearing biking type shorts underneath, this will help to keep everything from rubbing together.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 27, 2006)

I admit I waited for others to post 1st.  I was laughing.  I get it a bit from my exercise bike.
Any kind of powder helps.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 27, 2006)

Beaudreaux's Butt Paste, or Bag Balm. Either will help avoid a shaff.
I find that baby ppoweder or its variants) generally turns into an uncomfortable paste eventually.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> You may also want to consider wearing biking type shorts underneath, this will help to keep everything from rubbing together.



Yes...you don't want the boys bouncing around. :smash:


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 27, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> BEST THREAD EVER!!!!!
> 
> Around here we call what you have "Chub Rub."  I agree with skidog that Gold Bond Powder, GREEN BOTTLE will prevent it.  Be warned though .... there will be a party in your pants for the first 10 minutes of application.
> 
> ...oh yeah and some wicking boxer briefs will help as well.



hmmm my bottles Yellow...and I will agree with the "party in the pants" after application..its the menthol..

I use it now regularly....either way GOLD BOND.....

M


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2006)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> hmmm my bottles Yellow...and I will agree with the "party in the pants" after application..its the menthol..
> 
> I use it now regularly....either way GOLD BOND.....
> 
> M



Yellow is too mellow.  Green is the extra strength...give it a try, you won't be sorry. :flag:


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 27, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Yellow is too mellow.  Green is the extra strength...give it a try, you won't be sorry. :flag:




NICE...hitting the CVS on the way home....THANKS...

Like "extra strength"

HA

M


----------



## JimG. (Jul 27, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Beaudreaux's Butt Paste, or Bag Balm.



Are these names for real? Cause if they are I have to go to CVS and pick up a bottle of each just for the comic value.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Are these names for real? Cause if they are I have to go to CVS and pick up a bottle of each just for the comic value.




Oh, I'd love to see the awkwardness at the cash register...kinda like a 16 y/o kid buying condoms for the first time.


----------



## Zand (Jul 27, 2006)

I've had this a few times... I had it bad one year when I played soccer. It was frickin horrible that time. Whenever I go to amusement park now... the chlorine in the water sets it off, but its pretty minor and goes away after a nice shower and keeping it dry for a day or so. But damn, the one I had that one year was absolutely horrible.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 27, 2006)

I have seen Bag balm, but asking for butt paste.  Just could not do it.  If I was the sales clerk I would  just laugh  and go get a new job.  I might ask a few questions before I got fired.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 27, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Oh, I'd love to see the awkwardness at the cash register...kinda like a 16 y/o kid buying condoms for the first time.



I kind of enjoy these situations...I was proud when I walked into CVS and purchased condoms the first time. I think the whole store knew why I was there and I would have notified the newspapers if I could have convinced them to care.

Although I have to admit that I need to work on a non-embarrassing way to ask where the butt paste is.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I kind of enjoy these situations...I was proud when I walked into CVS and purchased condoms the first time. I think the whole store knew why I was there and I would have notified the newspapers if I could have convinced them to care.
> 
> Although I have to admit that I need to work on a non-embarrassing way to ask where the butt paste is.



This  may be an easier way to buy it.  You may get some weird looks from your mail carrier.  :-D

btw...Oprah endorses it; it must be good.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 27, 2006)

Beano if I need more butt paste info I'll check with you.  You are know in charge.


----------



## madman (Jul 27, 2006)

I had the same problem in the past tried all kinds of solutions none worked. I worked with a Vietnam vet and he told me the cure for jungle rot! Thats what they called it   NO UNDERWEAR , loose breathable cloths, Wash & Dri* when ever you can. This has worked for me hiking for over 20 yrs .Let the boys go free


----------



## JimG. (Jul 27, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> This  may be an easier way to buy it.  You may get some weird looks from your mail carrier.  :-D
> 
> btw...Oprah endorses it; it must be good.



Perfect! We have a PO box and my wife is the one who collects the mail.


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 27, 2006)

madman said:
			
		

> I had the same problem in the past tried all kinds of solutions none worked. I worked with a Vietnam vet and he told me the cure for jungle rot! Thats what they called it   NO UNDERWEAR , loose breathable cloths, Wash & Dri* when ever you can. This has worked for me hiking for over 20 yrs .Let the boys go free



K just from personal experience..this is EXACTLY how I got the chafing...I wasnt wearing underwear...on a 25 mile hike.....let me tell you...WEAR UNDERWEAR...back in Vietnam they did not have the benefit of having advanced materials like wicking fabrics...today we have them..USE THEM......

The "bike shorts" idea is also a good one, however it might get OVERLY hot in there..those things dont breathe all that well as I rememebr...

M


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jul 27, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Perfect! We have a PO box and my wife is the one who collects the mail.



Jim now you have to buy it just for the reaction from her.


----------



## skizilla (Jul 27, 2006)

*Many Thanks*

Thanks for all your ideas and keep them coming.  I have tried gold bond and it helps but does not last.  I have tried a form of bag balm but that absorbs right in relativly quickly as well.  Vaseline might be good to try as well as bike shorts which stick right to you. I definately want to check out the BUT PASTE though I read some stuff on it and it looks awesome.  Nice to know that a thirty five year old man is essentially suffering from diaper rash!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2006)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> The "bike shorts" idea is also a good one, however it might get OVERLY hot in there..those things dont breathe all that well as I rememebr...
> 
> M


 
For lack of better words I said bike type shorts. What I meant were tights, like biking shorts, but without the padding. This keeps stuff from rubbing together. Used to use these for running all the time. Not sure if they still make them though since, I don't run anymore.


----------



## thebigo (Jul 27, 2006)

In college I worked for that national house painting company that hires college kids. Only a few weeks into the season I developed this problem. I tried everything and then I finally figured it had to be heat related. I started packing an ice pack and applying it to the area during lunch and it solved the problem. The first application was tough, but once it started to fix the problem it became easy. Of course I did this away from the rest of the crew.

Currently I walk about 3-5 miles per night to keep the pounds off and i developed the problem again. This time it is related to chaffing (sp?) and I have solved it with bike shorts.

edited due to drunkeness


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Are these names for real? Cause if they are I have to go to CVS and pick up a bottle of each just for the comic value.


Those are real and so is this:
http://www.whitehorsepress.com/product_info.php?products_id=5102


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 27, 2006)

the butt paste works wonders on my son's diaper rash.  Next time I get chub I'll have to try.

BTW - bag balm was orginally made for cows and rashes from milking I believe.  Not sure why I know this .. . maybe my dad told me as he grew up on farm.

And actually he is the info of bag balm:  http://www.bagbalm.com/    It is made in lyndonville,VT (is that the same town that the Packing House is in)  If so I'm sure it is not a coincidence (sp?)


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 28, 2006)

Give any of the baby ointments a try.  My son never had any diaper rash and we used Balmex and A&D Ointment exclusively.  The Balmex is kind of creamy, and has the feel of zinc oxide (maybe that's what's in it?) whereas the A&D is more greasy like Vaseline.

I'll second the bike shorts suggestion as well.  Keeps the tender skin from getting any more so.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 28, 2006)

1 pound jar of Butt Paste, available at Wal-Mart for $16. That'd be a fun one to plunk up on the register.

There's also some chamois creme with a funny name, that I can't remember. Don't want to get too much of that on the boys, though. Think IcyHot, but not quite as painful.

Bag Balm was originally made for cow udders (hence the name), but it really works well. its something like 60% lanolin, 40% grease.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 28, 2006)

I still don't want to know about Beano's or Ga2ski's chub.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 28, 2006)

I used to Vaseline that area before going for a run.  Vaseline afterwards helps too.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 28, 2006)

SkiDork said:
			
		

> I used to Vaseline that area before going for a run. Vaseline afterwards helps too.


 
Nipples too?


----------



## JimG. (Jul 28, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:
			
		

> Jim now you have to buy it just for the reaction from her.



Hmmmmm...now that's another can of worms.

Tough to buy something called "Butt Paste" without a good story I guess.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 28, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Those are real and so is this:
> http://www.whitehorsepress.com/product_info.php?products_id=5102



"Anti Monkey Butt Powder"

Even though it sounds like it you just can't make this stuff up.

Does it keep monkey butts away or does it keep monkeys away from your butt?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 28, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> "Anti Monkey Butt Powder"
> 
> Even though it sounds like it you just can't make this stuff up.
> 
> Does it keep monkey butts away or does it keep monkeys away from your butt?



Either way, I feel safer knowing this stuff exists.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll swear by Bag Balm, but I'd have to guess the baby products would work too.  Heat & sweating I would think would be an issue for powders.  No way  I could have done Presi-traverse or a 28+ mile day in Pemi without.

I did have one humid day on Waumbek last year where I jogged a bit & one nipple bled due to rubbing on a wet shirt, I think it was mesh & poly so holes added to problem

That's it, no more sharing than that.... next thing you know we'll be talking about feelings


----------



## Marc (Jul 28, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Are these names for real? Cause if they are I have to go to CVS and pick up a bottle of each just for the comic value.



Jimbo, Bag Balm is named such as it was originally developed and marketed for applying to dairy cow udders when they became dry and cracked from milking.  It became an everyday use type thing after a while.


And yes, I know this because I know more than I should about farming without actually being a farmer.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 28, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> And yes, I know this because I know more than I should about farming without actually being a farmer.



You do have a lot of experience with farm animals, though.
Not all of them need to be pushed through the fence.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 28, 2006)

I've had this too often while on summer hikes.  Suggest that you go with the talc powder. Always works for me!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 31, 2006)

> Originally Posted by JimG.
> Are these names for real? Cause if they are I have to go to CVS and pick up a bottle of each just for the comic value.



http://www.bagbalm.com/

This stuff is made right in good old Lyndonville, VT. I actually know people that work there. Really good stuff.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeap, made just over the river in Lyndonville.  Been using it for a varitey of things for more than 20 years. Great product that I even use on my dog.  It works fine.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 31, 2006)

Just be sure not to get your Bag Balm mized up with your Tiger Balm.

Bad things. Very bad things.


----------



## voodoochile13 (Aug 10, 2006)

My two cents. I bike and hike, and when doing long distance to avoid this issue, I use Udder Balm. Yes it is for cows. You can purchase it at any feed store and also department store. It works great. Avoid powders, they will get pasty.


----------



## skizilla (Aug 15, 2006)

*Thanks and solution*

Thanks for all the ideas!!!  I have bought some underarmor which is like tight wicking bike pants and it works well so far i have not put it to a really hard test yet but so far so good I also plan on using vaseline and bag balm to sooth/lubricate other sensitive areas.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2006)

No, thank *you*, skizilla! Your little crotch rash thread resulted in the highest number of referrals from Google so far this month! :lol:


----------



## skizilla (Aug 15, 2006)

*Interesting*

That I caused that much google interst is interesting and disturbing.  Although i think what people said about me essentially having a grown up version of diaper rash is the most accurate descitpion of my condition I do not believe it is fungal.  Congratulations on your google status.....how exactly did you find all this out.  Curious.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2006)

skizilla said:


> how exactly did you find all this out.  Curious.



Tons of this type of info in my Web logs.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 15, 2006)

Greg said:


> No, thank *you*, skizilla! Your little crotch rash thread resulted in the highest number of referrals from Google so far this month! :lol:



That may qualify as the most dubious honor ever. It's pretty funny, though.


----------



## Paul (Jun 25, 2008)

Bump for GSS will be gone for awhile stoke!

I grew-up on a diary. I thought my Grandfather was crazy for using Bag-Balm. (On his heels ,they used to get so dry they'd split)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> I grew-up on a diary. I thought my Grandfather was crazy for using Bag-Balm. (On his heels ,they used to get so dry they'd split)



Since reading about bag balm in this thread 2 years ago, I've been through a few of the larger tins.  That stuff is something else.  Great for dry skin in the winter.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> Bump for GSS will be gone for awhile stoke!





  AH Yeah  and  in the spirit of this thread MAY any future  "BUMPS" for stoke or otherwise  

be  red ,, runny and itchy  .   Got Cruex??


----------



## Terry (Jun 25, 2008)

We use it all the tme for various stuff. Bag Balm that is.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 25, 2008)

*Yep!...*

My wicking undershorts, whether it be for skiing or hiking....not quite as long as *andyzee's* riding shorts...but pretty close.   Quad, glute, and butt exercises really help..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2008)

Gross..just gross...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

Bag balm rules, anything that lubes a cow's udders must be good. I generally use it on my feet in the winter after I spent the summer and fall cheese grating my soles. Never had crotch rot and only a hemmy twice in 47 years, I consider myself lucky.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 14, 2008)

bag balm rules, I also agree on hot umid days jogging shorts help two.  My first trip on Owl's Head in NH was brutal, the lat three miles I walked with my feet beyond shoulder length apart.

Now any time I have a 12+ mile day planned, I'm thinking jogging shorts & bag balm.  A friend also swears by bodyglide


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2008)

....been good friends with gold bond for many years


----------



## Talisman (Jul 14, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ....been good friends with gold bond for many years




I have found that Gold Bond makes it worse for me.  Body Glide works well on preventing blisters on the feet and preventing irritation in the nether regions.  Bag Balm works but is greasy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 14, 2008)

uphillklimber said:


> Just wait til it happens to you. You'll be very thankful for the multitude of suggestions here.
> 
> But I gotta agree, it ain't the most pleasant subject for dinnertime.



If I ever get crotch rot..I'll just kill myself..:idea:


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 18, 2008)

Was at an ironman tent yesterday and they sell something specifically for that.  It looks like a deoderant stick.  Seems like the answer.  Stick it in your bag and when you feal a hot spot wipe it down.  May be by an extra one so when your buddy sees what you are doing and asks to borrow you can whip that one out.


----------



## Talisman (Jul 22, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Was at an ironman tent yesterday and they sell something specifically for that.  It looks like a deoderant stick.  Seems like the answer.  Stick it in your bag and when you feal a hot spot wipe it down.  May be by an extra one so when your buddy sees what you are doing and asks to borrow you can whip that one out.



You are discribing Body Glide.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2008)

This thread is worthless without pictures..


----------



## LongStep (Jul 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures..





tis evil


----------



## Talisman (Jul 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures..




Chafed, raw, blistered, swollen and puckered hairy naughty bits are better imagined than recorded.


----------



## skizilla (Jul 22, 2008)

*Skizilla chaffing solution results*

I eventually settled on using underarmor underwear and Vaseline to settle down the rash.  It seems to work on all but the worst days.


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

I can say this... that Butt Paste works great on my kids' diaper rashes.  Clears them up in no time.  Smells like bacon, too.  Kind of weird.  Stains clothes, though, so be careful if you use it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2008)

severine said:


> I can say this... that Butt Paste works great on my kids' diaper rashes.  Clears them up in no time.  Smells like bacon, too.  Kind of weird.  Stains clothes, though, so be careful if you use it.



Note to self...don't have kids...:smash:


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Note to self...don't have kids...:smash:


You'd probably like that Butt Paste.  Some people have said it smells like pot.  I wouldn't know.  To me, it smells like bacon. 

But yeah, you need to be a lot more responsible before taking on that endeavor.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

severine said:


> You'd probably like that Butt Paste.  Some people have said it smells like pot.  I wouldn't know.  To me, it smells like bacon.
> 
> But yeah, you need to be a lot more responsible before taking on that endeavor.



What does pot smell like? I don't smoke drugs


----------



## Greg (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Note to self...don't have kids...:smash:



The entire world thanks you.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> The entire world thanks you.



haha..it just seems so tiring..I think I'll get a goldfish


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Note to self...don't have kids...:smash:


 
And we have a second!!

All in favor??!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 2, 2008)

severine said:


> ... To me, it smells like bacon.


 
That must be why my dog kept following my son around !


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> And we have a second!!
> 
> All in favor??!!



Wow and I was just about to bump this thread..:roll::idea:


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow and I was just about to bump this thread..:roll::idea:


Must have been the bacon!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Must have been the bacon!



It's on my shopping list...I need to cross reference this with the breakfast thread..lol..JEA!!!

corned beef hash and crotch rash look similar right...:flame:


----------



## severine (Aug 2, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Must have been the bacon!


Will anyone be eating a pound of it tonight sometime?


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Will anyone be eating a pound of it tonight sometime?


 
Nope! Too full from the pound I had for breakfast! :-o


----------

